# Hurrah! It's arrived...



## pottersusan (Mar 27, 2017)

My Medtronic Minimed pump and cgm has arrived (Though UPS seem to think I can read minds and don't need to leave me a card to say they've attempted delivery)

I've an appointment on Friday to learn how to work it all. My DSN hasn't had a patient with the system before, so she's organised the rep from Medtronic to teach us both.

It  has 'industrial strength' AA batteries for the pump!  and the glucose tester has a rechargeable battery. Hopefully the battery life will be better than the Roche Insight  (which could drive one to drink). It will be interesting to compare how fast the Medtronic is with the Insight. Could it be much slower?


----------



## Robin (Mar 27, 2017)

Exciting! We will expect a full demonstration at the Southampton meet!


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi Susan,
Great news enjoy getting to grips with your new friend x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2017)

Terrific news!  Don't worry, the DF says she knows everything there is to know about it, so she will happily set it all up for you....


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 27, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Terrific news!  Don't worry, the DF says she knows everything there is to know about it, so she will happily set it all up for you....


Now that is a seriously scary thought


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 27, 2017)

I've splashed out on a handful of sensors this year, so happy to offer my thoughts if that would help.


----------



## stephknits (Mar 27, 2017)

glad it has finally arrived - let us know how you get on


----------



## grovesy (Mar 27, 2017)

Good luck hope they don't drive you mad.


----------



## CosmicHedgehog (Mar 27, 2017)

Yay  Must admit i'm a bit jealous Lol, thats only because i'm stuck with the insight for the next 3 years  let us know how it all goes and what its like in comparison, i would be interested to see how other pumps compare to the insight. Good luck with the training x


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 27, 2017)

Great news Susan.  I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 27, 2017)

Well the Insight's quite a bit slower than the Combo or the Omnipod, (3 of us 'users' sat at a dinner table together last July LOL) so I should think it can't help but be quicker - though it will be easier to tell when Susan finds out - as it's rare to get a direct comparison like this one.

Do you look like a guinea pig Susan?  LOL  (I've already guessed you aren't really a fluffy duck)


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 27, 2017)

Glad everything ready to go Roll on Friday! Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2017)

Good stuff !


----------



## m1dnc (Mar 28, 2017)

When I moved from the Combo to the 640G I didn't notice much difference in speed, although there seems to be a lot more button pressing. The CGM works a treat, but the insertion and sensor preparation were a bit intimidating at first. It's a doddle when you've done it a few times though. Same with the reservoir/cannula change, and the Medtronic reservoir are so much easier to fill without bubbles. I thought I might miss the remote, but in practice it made little difference. Good luck!


----------



## Redkite (Mar 29, 2017)

We really like the 640G.  There's much more button pressing than strictly necessary, but it does the job quickly enough for an impatient 16yo!  And the menus are simple and intuitive.  Make sure you get the batteries from Medtronic (or buy the same ones) - ordinary AAs can be used if nothing else to hand, but they don't last more than a couple of days, especially if you're using full time sensors.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 30, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Well the Insight's quite a bit slower than the Combo or the Omnipod, (3 of us 'users' sat at a dinner table together last July LOL) so I should think it can't help but be quicker - though it will be easier to tell when Susan finds out - as it's rare to get a direct comparison like this one.
> 
> Do you look like a guinea pig Susan?  LOL  (I've already guessed you aren't really a fluffy duck)


I think I'll feel like a guinea pig tomorrow!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 30, 2017)

m1dnc said:


> When I moved from the Combo to the 640G I didn't notice much difference in speed, although there seems to be a lot more button pressing. The CGM works a treat, but the insertion and sensor preparation were a bit intimidating at first. It's a doddle when you've done it a few times though. Same with the reservoir/cannula change, and the Medtronic reservoir are so much easier to fill without bubbles. I thought I might miss the remote, but in practice it made little difference. Good luck!



Oooh - It sounds as though it'll be faster than the Insight. Hurrah!


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 30, 2017)

Redkite said:


> We really like the 640G.  There's much more button pressing than strictly necessary, but it does the job quickly enough for an impatient 16yo!  And the menus are simple and intuitive.  Make sure you get the batteries from Medtronic (or buy the same ones) - ordinary AAs can be used if nothing else to hand, but they don't last more than a couple of days, especially if you're using full time sensors.


I've got a heap of 'industrial strength' AAs - I didn't  know such a thing existed!


----------



## Flower (Mar 30, 2017)

I hope all goes well with your new Medtronic pump and sensors Susan . The system has definitely been a life saver for me although I do sometimes call it for everything-  especially at 3 am !


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 31, 2017)

Not long to wait now. Going to leave soon to walk to the hospital with all the stuff - of which there is quite a lot!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 31, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2017)

Exciting!  Hope all goes well


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2017)

Exciting ! hope it goes ok Susan, watch out for flying teeth though wont you


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 31, 2017)

What a mixture of a day...

While walking up to the hospital, I felt something in my mouth that shouldn't have been there... A filling from the neighbouring tooth to yesterday's extraction. I had just passed the dentist, but didn't have time to go in, so ploughed on to the diabetes centre.

Am now fully pump and sensor driven. The Medtronic rep had come from London, cos the local rep is on maternity leave. He did a good job - just I wasn't as focussed as I wanted to be.

Have just returned from the dentist. He filed the tooth down and is proposing to do a crown in a couple of months. He doesn't want to do it with the wound from yesterday being so fresh.

It's a shame I wasn't feeling at my best this morning. I'm going to meet the nurse again on Monday to do my first cannula change, as I'm not sure I took it all in as well as I might have done.

From a very short usage of the Medtronic it seems to be more like the Roche Combo speedwise - thank goodness. I'm still wearing my Dexcom til the sensor dies - just to see how the two compare.

Diabetes wise, I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2017)

Ack! Sorry to hear about the bloomin' tooth problem Susan  What a time for it to happen! I'm sure you'll get plenty of support to fill in any consequent blanks in your training session


----------



## grovesy (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry you are still having tooth trouble. Hope you took more in about the pump than you thought.


----------



## Lindarose (Mar 31, 2017)

Oh no what bad timing for further dental problems. Hopefully you'll have got the gist of things with the pump and everything goes well.


----------

